# Listening to Live 365



## wjriv (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey, I have read that you are able to listen to Live 365 stations on your Tivo.

But I can't find any info on how to do this. Does anyone know how to do this?


 



thanks


----------



## holowac (Jan 1, 2006)

There are a few steps to follow. One is to go to http://www.live365.com/interact/index.live and Join with a free account. The second would be to http://research.tivo.com/rocketboom/ and sign up for Rocketboom. The third would be to go to TiVo Showplaces, select Rocketboom and subscribe. This should work for you, I just started to receive it today.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

The first question is do you have the live365 menu item under music photos and more on your TiVo? If your TiVo is hooked up to your network it should be there. TiVo was rolling out the feature slowly and had a priority list so it is possible that you might not have had your box activated yet.

If you do not have the live365 menu item check this link to see if your TiVo meets all the requirements. 
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv079923.htm?

If it does and you do not have the feature try the priority list and give it a few days. 
http://research.tivo.com/onlineservices/

I think you will need get a free or paid live 356 acount to use with your TiVo that Holowac mentions. The Rocketboom stuff is a different feature then the live365 stuff and should not make any difference. I had live365 before I signed up for Rocketboom.


----------

